# On my way to Florida



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2005)

I am on my way to Florida this weekend. I will be in the Englewood Beach (* South West Florida *) area. Could people point me in directions of who is where down in the Florida State . 

I might have a night or two to stop by somewhere. Oh and 3 or 4 hour drive is not too bad, or stopping on way in or out is option as well.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2005)

Have fun!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Rich,

Tuhon Ray is in Tampa. Shirshir (sic)  is in Orlando.  PM me if you want to get in contact with Ray or PM arnisandyz to contact ShirShir or Ray as well.

Have a great trip!!!

Harold


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Rich,
> 
> Tuhon Ray is in Tampa. Shirshir (sic)  is in Orlando.  PM me if you want to get in contact with Ray or PM arnisandyz to contact ShirShir or Ray as well.
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 6, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Thanks!



You're quite welcome, Rich!

Info regarding contacting Ray has been sent.

Have a great vacation,

Harold


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 6, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am on my way to Florida this weekend. I will be in the Englewood Beach (* South West Florida *) area. Could people point me in directions of who is where down in the Florida State .
> 
> I might have a night or two to stop by somewhere. Oh and 3 or 4 hour drive is not too bad, or stopping on way in or out is option as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


 Our group is on the east coast.  If you're going to be going up or down Interstate 95, I can give you directions.  We're affiliated with Tuhon Dionaldo's FCS Kali and Modern Arnis via Datu Inocalla.

 Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Rich, Like Harold said, Ray is in Tampa (if he's not off doing a seminar), and Datu Shishir is in Celebration.  But you also have Fred Lazo of Kombatan in Zepherhills, Raffy Pambuan of Pambuan Arnis in Gotha (North of Orlando), Abon Baet of the Garimot system in Pembrook Pines (South Florida), and Mike Sayoc in Kissimmee. And little old us in Melbourne.

Weather is really nice in Florida right now!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Cthulhu, If I get to that side of the state I will look you up. PM with any contact info for you or your school and thanks!

Andy, PM on its way, and thanks again. I hope I have time to meet some of you guys. 

  :ultracool


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Rich,  I sent you an email with everybody's info.

Hope I get to meet you.

Andy


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 7, 2005)

Have a good time brother Rich.    :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 8, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Have a good time brother Rich.    :asian:




Thanks Leaving now and will be working from the Car :~(

So, I will not be able to get any more replies until I get to Florida on Monday.

Thank you all for your help and asistance. I got lots of e-mails and PM's

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh good, I was afraid you were going to ride the motorcycle! You know how I worry.


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 8, 2005)

Enjoy Florida Rich.


----------

